# W T F!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I couldn`t believe the starting price of this never mind what it went for Services Despatch Rider :swoon:

BTW the case is nickel/chrome plated not steel


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

You do wonder.

Not even as if the buyer was a 'noob', although looking at his buying profile apparently not a regular watch buyer. Sometimes it just takes two people that have a compelling desire for the same thing...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Tbh, I think its gorgeous! I love the blued hands too.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like you,ve got some competition collecting these Mach, looks a nice piece mind, whats that on the side of the watch that looks like a light switch. Did you bid on it.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Blimey! I mean, nice watch, but >Â£200?


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

It could be your interest in these watches and posting on this forum that has generated interest Mac. Remember that for everyone that posts there are a thousand lurkers......probably.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The most I`ve paid for a similar vintage Services is around Â£40, one did go a few days ago for Â£64, they are very nice but Â£205 is crazy











dombox40 said:


> Looks like you,ve got some competition collecting these Mach, looks a nice piece mind, whats that on the side of the watch that looks like a light switch. Did you bid on it.


It`s the pin for setting the hands, see 2a below...










& no I didn`t bid, I`ve got one like it being fettled by Steve Burrage 



Steve said:


> It could be your interest in these watches and posting on this forum that has generated interest Mac. Remember that for everyone that posts there are a thousand lurkers......probably.


Hmmm, maybe your right :disgust:

I could be sitting on a gold mine :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Noticed this from my search box, but bl**dy hell! that is crazy - although it looks a lovely specimen. Rest asured Mac, it weren't me that bought it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Noticed this from my search box, but bl**dy hell! that is crazy - although it looks a lovely specimen. Rest asured Mac, it weren't me that bought it!


You do supprise me Mel  :lol:

The price was probably a minor aberration, hopefully they will return to a more sensible level :sweatdrop:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The movement looks a shocker


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> The movement looks a shocker


Definitely not your cup of tea Griff, it`s an unjeweled pin pallet 

Mind you they`re not bad considering they`re nearly 80 years old


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

wit a bit of luck i would fish a few hummers for that kina dosh


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I normally have no interest in vintage anything except for the occasional red wine but this watch is very 'handsome'. So I can see why collectors might fight for it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> I normally have no interest in vintage anything except for the occasional red wine but this watch is very 'handsome'. So I can see why collectors might fight for it.


Normally they don`t, Services was a nice forgotten little brand that no one took any notice of :lookaround:


----------

